# Epic Movie Scenes



## TobiGoodGuy (Jul 18, 2010)

Parts That Made An Impression On You. Not Movies As An Entirety But Performances And/Or Situations

Heres Ones I Support



The Outsiders

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qoIvd3zzu4Y[/YOUTUBE]

American Psycho 




Post Some Good Ones


----------



## Fat Free Milk (Jul 18, 2010)

Basically every Matrix fight scene, especially the last one.


----------



## TobiGoodGuy (Jul 18, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lmMypVLzXYc[/YOUTUBE]

The Libertine


----------



## ez (Jul 18, 2010)




----------



## TobiGoodGuy (Jul 18, 2010)

LOL ^^^

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tHVpJGXZ21o[/YOUTUBE]
Three Amigos Water/Lip balm Scene. Epic


----------



## illmatic (Jul 18, 2010)

Incepion, the whole movie


----------



## Furious George (Jul 18, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0WUTlbkIAsw[/YOUTUBE]

There will be others.


----------



## Gooba (Jul 18, 2010)

Holy shit, someone did Three Amigos, I love that movie.  I use to watch it daily when I was a kid.

[YOUTUBE]PzXk3nfEdMY[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]IGyCXvzmdYc[/YOUTUBE]

I could link the whole trilogy, but I'll just do those two scenes for now.


----------



## mootz (Jul 19, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]C_HdVrcL7rM[/YOUTUBE]

and it didnt even make the movie


----------



## Chee (Jul 19, 2010)

The ending of Inception.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 19, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KwkP7Gnp7ek[/YOUTUBE]

This fucking scene, absolutely amazing


----------



## TobiGoodGuy (Jul 19, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YzM2dEylwmI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Belly Intro


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## Detective (Jul 19, 2010)

These are a few that made me take a look at my hand in the theatre to make sure that I wasn't a little kid carrying around toys again. No matter what a douchebag Michael Bay is, it's scenes like the following that show where Spielberg really applied his own touch to the movie series.

[YOUTUBE]Ll3GqMTuBeI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]8WTXyqhifRg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]Jpne61Uopjo[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]XctuVzwERe4[/YOUTUBE]

Perfect musical accompaniment too.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 19, 2010)

"The Ents are going to war. It is likely that we go to our doom. The last march of the Ents."


----------



## TobiGoodGuy (Jul 20, 2010)

Wow I Like Those ^^^^


----------



## Ema Skye (Jul 20, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2xXaYj33F0A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bear Walken (Jul 21, 2010)

Children of Men, yeah you know which scene.


----------



## Piekage (Jul 21, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c-WVpQ0ZG8Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 21, 2010)




----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 21, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=merIfyTtDx4[/YOUTUBE]

*looks at other entries* Oh, I think I misunderstood what you meant by Epic Movie scenes......


----------



## tinhamodic (Jul 21, 2010)

There's so many movies, but here are some of my most favorite and memorable scenes:

Forbidden Planet - When the Id monster attacks the C57D and the final Id monster scene
The Godfather - Sonny Corleone's ambush scene
The Big Boss - Bruce Lee's 1st movie
Original Planet of the Apes - last scene on the beach
Original Karate Kid - When Miyagi fights off the Cobras
Many of the old school kung fu movies where they begin with a form ie: Snake in the Eagle's Shadow


----------



## Mara (Jul 21, 2010)

Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince
Scene where Dumbledore's fighting off the zombies, and Harry's crawling out of the water. The music and the special effects were epic. 
Also the scene where Alan Rickman's like, "Yes. I am the Half Blood Prince", that made me lol. I'm going to marry that man.


----------



## keiiya (Jul 21, 2010)

Pulp Fiction - The diner scene.
Inception - Arthur's fight in the hotel corridor.
LotR: Return of the King - Pelennor Fields 
Apocalypse Now - The helicopter attack


----------



## Mara (Jul 21, 2010)

keiiya said:


> *LotR: Return of the King - Pelennor Fields *



Amazing scene. I would have added that but LotR has too many


----------

